# Murdered mice



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I am in floods of tears, I am shaking and I feel sick. My daughter went to see the mice as she does every night before bed. Something has got into the cage and attacked them, Danger is dead and half eaten, Mojo is gone completely and Midge is dead in a horrible way that I don't want to describe. I think a wild mice or more than one has got in through the bars and savaged them, loosing them is hard enough but for my daughter to find them like that was something she will never forget, I know I won't. I have the two remaining girls in a plastic cage but its tiny I just feel so sick and needed to post.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm sorry hun xx

Hugs xxx 

If there is anything i can do then let me know xx


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

where are the mice kept?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

staceydawlz said:


> where are the mice kept?


They had a huge cage, it is a rat cage but they were big mice and couldn't get out, the two remaining ones are in a tiny plastic cage now so they are safe


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

So so so sorry hun  hope you and Lucy are ok

*big hugs*

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

in ur house??? weird!!! sorry about whats happend! what could it have been...its spooky!!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

staceydawlz said:


> in ur house??? weird!!! sorry about whats happend! what could it have been...its spooky!!


Yeah they are in the house, a wild mouse would be able toget through the bars cos they are smaller but my girls had no idea about fighting and wild mice are mean


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

staceydawlz said:


> in ur house??? weird!!! sorry about whats happend! what could it have been...its spooky!!


Well you wouldn;t keep a mouse outside...

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

yeh just didnt think a wild mice would come in and kill the other mice!! x


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear that, it made me feel sick just reading it, it must be so awful for both you and your daughter 

Sending hugs x :crying:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> Well you wouldn;t keep a mouse outside...
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

sorry Gill... not the place for giggles i know


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh i am so sorry TDM   I hope your daughter will be ok. 
xxx


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

im so sorry to hear that. thats awful.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Ummmmmmmm......... there's no way any of your ratties could have got in there? (A less known and publicised side of their character is that they can, will and do the predator thing, even pet ones). I am so sorry!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

staceydawlz said:


> yeh just didnt think a wild mice would come in and kill the other mice!! x


All mine are females so it could have been a mating thing that got out of hand, I can't think what else it could be, they have always lived together and never fought so I am sure it wasn't fighting between themselves, I can't belive we could even have wild mice with three cats in the house


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

That's awfull i'm sorry.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

MerlinsMum said:


> Ummmmmmmm......... there's no way any of your ratties could have got in there? (A less known and publicised side of their character is that they can, will and do the predator thing, even pet ones). I am so sorry!


No,I did know they do that as I had a mouse escape years ago and fell pray to the rats we had at the time but even if the rat had escaped they couldn't get into the mouse cage


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

three cats...................we had two hamsters that fell foul to our cats,could they be to blame,i really cant see it being another wild mousethe fact one is missing points to a cat surely,i couldnt imagine a mouse pulling one out of the cage and mauling the rest.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm so sorry


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

shortbackandsides said:


> three cats...................we had two hamsters that fell foul to our cats,could they be to blame,i really cant see it being another wild mousethe fact one is missing points to a cat surely,i couldnt imagine a mouse pulling one out of the cage and mauling the rest.


One was half eaten and in the very middle of the cage and the other had (please delete this mods if its too upsetting) had its throst ripped open and its stomach ripped open and it was in one of the little houses so they would not have been able to get back into the middle cage if the cats had done that to them. If they had been near the ouside of the cage I would have perhaps thought that as well.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

shortbackandsides said:


> three cats...................we had two hamsters that fell foul to our cats,could they be to blame,i really cant see it being another wild mousethe fact one is missing points to a cat surely,i couldnt imagine a mouse pulling one out of the cage and mauling the rest.


Actually, wild mice would do that

They are evil little things

The cats arent to blame


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> One was half eaten and in the very middle of the cage and the other had (please delete this mods if its too upsetting) had its throst ripped open and its stomach ripped open


 I wish i hadnt read that bit  :crying:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> I wish i hadnt read that bit  :crying:


Sorry but it otherwise I can understand why shortbackandsides could have thought that it could be the cats, I wish it had been cos it would have been a quicker death.


----------



## TORY (Nov 27, 2007)

Sorry to hear of you loss...hope your daughter will be ok...not a nice thing to see...hope you ok to...


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

TORY said:


> Sorry to hear of you loss...hope your daughter will be ok...not a nice thing to see...hope you ok to...


Thanks, I hope she can forget what she saw.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

I would never think something like that could happen,they look so sweet and innocent!


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Aww, I'm sooooo sorry that had to happen to you! Especially with your daughter finding them :crying: How is she, How are you? Obviously you both are quite upset, just wondering if your calming down yet? Did this just happen??:crying:

I would say it could have been a wild mouse, and maybe your cats were either sleeping or were entertained elsewhere at the time


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

shortbackandsides said:


> I would never think something like that could happen,they look so sweet and innocent!


A long time ago (when I was a teenager) I had a cage full of female mice, wild mice got in and killed my alpha mouse and got the others pregnant, they had hundreds of wild babies who were all savage, they attacked your hand as soon as you put it in to feed them and they clung on with their teeth,they look cute but it stops at the looks.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

ashleighhhhh said:


> Aww, I'm sooooo sorry that had to happen to you! Especially with your daughter finding them :crying: How is she, How are you? Obviously you both are quite upset, just wondering if your calming down yet? Did this just happen??:crying:
> 
> I would say it could have been a wild mouse, and maybe your cats were either sleeping or were entertained elsewhere at the time


She has sobbed herself to sleep, she wouldn't let me cuddle her I'm very worried about her. I am calming down a bit but I still feel really sick, I hope the cats catch it and kill it. Poor little Danger was the sweetest mouse you could ever meet, he was very very old and my daughters favourite mouse andI think she is in shock because of the way Danger went.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

can mice not be agressive towards eachother like russians? I am so sorry TDM


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> She has sobbed herself to sleep, she wouldn't let me cuddle her I'm very worried about her. I am calming down a bit but I still feel really sick, I hope the cats catch it and kill it. Poor little Danger was the sweetest mouse you could ever meet, he was very very old and my daughters favourite mouse andI think she is in shock because of the way Danger went.


Poor Lucy :crying:
I hope you and her both will mend, and I really hope the cats catch the evil thing that killed them


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

So sorry for this. Hope that your daughter will be ok. How are you? Have you calmed down at all yet? xxx


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

oh no, that is horrible... so sorry this happened to u.. 

i hope ur daughter will be ok and u of course too ...


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Oh honey!! I am so sorry to hear about your mice!! Are you okay?? How is Lucy?? What a terrible thing for you both to have seen :cryin:
Hugs and kisses your way sunshine x o x o


----------



## SilentChev (Aug 27, 2009)

Sorry for your loss, I honestly cant understand how wild mice could get in, But since you've said its happend before i'd prolly have been them, if it was one of the cats surely all the bodies would be missing?

Btw, I'm not sure if you have but i'd have a look around your house for the missing mouse, Just incase your daughter finds that somewhere too.

I hope you and her feel better soon

Chev,


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

really really sorry about ur loss TDM, 

i woud also keep an eye on your remaining two incase they 2 become pregnant like your last ones 

thought are with you and ur daughter


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

OMG that is awful, what a shock. 

You don't think they have been fighting amongst themselves do you? Was two of them alive in the same cage? I haven't seen an wild mouse for years around here and we haven't any cats although next door has one. My sister had two chinese hamsters and one of them did this to the other one. 

Did you hear anything, like any noises or something?

So very sorry and what an awful shock for you and your daughter. {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> can mice not be agressive towards eachother like russians? I am so sorry TDM


They can but it is very unusual for females to fight and an existing colony (mine have been together for years ) might have little spats but would be very very unlikely to get into a serious fight, if the cage was too small and they were living on top of each other it would be more likely but their cage is enormous, its a rat/ferret cage. Male mice do usually fight and its usually serious but these were girls.


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

So sorry to hear about the mice, never thought wild mice would be interested in pet ones


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Saw this thread earlier and asked Mark if anything like this has happened to him as his mice are kept in the shed (due to amount he has and space he has in the shed ) he said hes got one or two wild mice living in his shed and this hasnt happened to him, When he used to use wire cages in the shed he had a litter of half wild mice before.

He explained that if your mice were male and this wild mouse was male then that would certainly have been the cause of death being as male mice fight to the death, Althought extrememly cute rats will kill and eat mice so perhaps youve had a wild rat invade ( just as a possability, i know theres quite a few wild rats near me but they have never been in my house ).

Were all your mice young and healthy? 
Maybe illness has struck with one dying and the remaining 2 eating the dead mouse to keep the risk of predators to away, then one the mice dying being partyl eaten and the other die? i know that seems a little far fetched givent he time scale but cant rule every possibilty without knowing the actual cause.

Hope you feel better soon.

x


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

OMG - 

hugs to you and your daughter!


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> Saw this thread earlier and asked Mark if anything like this has happened to him as his mice are kept in the shed (due to amount he has and space he has in the shed ) he said hes got one or two wild mice living in his shed and this hasnt happened to him, When he used to use wire cages in the shed he had a litter of half wild mice before.
> 
> He explained that if your mice were male and this wild mouse was male then that would certainly have been the cause of death being as male mice fight to the death, Althought extrememly cute rats will kill and eat mice so perhaps youve had a wild rat invade ( just as a possability, i know theres quite a few wild rats near me but they have never been in my house ).
> 
> ...


The mice were all female I believe and the bar spacing would be too small to let a rat in... According to another forum TDM was on this is exactly the time of year that this thing is likely to happen so she believes it is other mice.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

WIth the time of year as well it could be as simple as the wild mice wanting the food and due to their size compared to a pet mouse they would get into the cage. Poor mice :crying: Wild mice can be vicious.


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Also just to add, for all the people saying if the cats got to them then surely the mice would be gone too, that is not true!!!!! I've known many cats over the years to either just play with them if they are full, or like my cat who skins them, then leaves their skinless bodies lying around(sorry if thats graphic for some), But I highly doubt it was the cats.
imho I believe it was a rodent attack, because when rodents get into fights for death, they always go for the throat and stomache as those are the softest parts on the body and its the easiest way to kill. And tdm has said one of her beloved mice has had its throat and stomache ripped(sorry again). So I do believe it was from a mouse, as they can be quite vicious(sp), as I've had some hiss at my mouse through the walls.)The walls are quite thin where he is, and he was squeaking quite loudly because I was around, and I could hear hissing in the wall)

Once again tdm, I am sorry beyond what words can describe, and I do send my best luck to you and Lucy on a quick recovery, although I know this is probably impossible :crying:


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> Also just to add, for all the people saying if the cats got to them then surely the mice would be gone too, that is not true!!!!! I've known many cats over the years to either just play with them if they are full, or like my cat who skins them, then leaves their skinless bodies lying around(sorry if thats graphic for some), But I highly doubt it was the cats.
> imho I believe it was a rodent attack, because when rodents get into fights for death, they always go for the throat and stomache as those are the softest parts on the body and its the easiest way to kill. And tdm has said one of her beloved mice has had its throat and stomache ripped(sorry again). So I do believe it was from a mouse, as they can be quite vicious(sp), as I've had some hiss at my mouse through the walls.)The walls are quite thin where he is, and he was squeaking quite loudly because I was around, and I could hear hissing in the wall)
> 
> Once again tdm, I am sorry beyond what words can describe, and I do send my best luck to you and Lucy on a quick recovery, although I know this is probably impossible :crying:


Plus the cats had no way of getting into the cage 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> Plus the cats had no way of getting into the cage
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


Haha, I know! But people keep bringing up the cats


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

And I doubt that the cats would have put the mice back in the cage either :crying:


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> And I doubt that the cats would have put the mice back in the cage either :crying:


Yeah, I know, thats why I said at the begining it was for all who keep bringing up the cats!!


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

*Big hugs* to you and Lucy


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

I am so so sorry, that is awful.  If you want your babies back in the big cage you could put snake wire around it with cable ties. I use this to keep babies in my ratty cage.


----------



## JohnKay (Oct 24, 2009)

Aww Thats Awful Im Sorry Tdm


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

thats horrible


----------



## Cassies-mum (Jul 22, 2009)

Aww that must have been horrible 

I had a similar experience when my gerbil killed and half-ate her sister but its the worst thing to have to do through


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry TDM 

*hugs*


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone , I am gonna make a really mouse proof lid for a spare tank and they will have to stay in there, even if its just for my piece of mind. I think the cats would kill any wild mice they found but they are sleepy lazy cats so maybe not.


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

That's horrid, your poor daughter. My neighbour came home one day to find two guinea pigs in a similar way and her rabbit gone. I cleaned the hutch out for her but I'm sure those images will remain for her, and you. Hugs to you both.


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

when i was a kid - probably about 10 years old. i found something similar, my russian dwarf hamsters did it to each other, one was found in a similar state, and the other had a foot missing. ut:

i found out later that the white one - sQueak that a amume did it to the others was pregnent - she had 5 babies, she did the same to three of the babies, i took te other two out and bottle fed them (got stuff from vet) and gave them normal food - sadly both of them didn't make it. one of them started to eat te other ones remans.

and i thought russian dwarf hamsters were the most friendliest to each other! ut:


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

OMG that is awfull !!

I really feel for you and your daughter 

RIP little mouse babies


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

TDM im so sorry to have to wake up and read of you're suffering  what a shock this has been, not only to you and you're daughter but to everyone else, im sure it was the most horrific scene 
i only hope you and you're daughter can come to terms with the loses, so sorry hunni big hugs for you both


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone, she is coping today but only with the promise that when we get the new rat cage, she can have a rat who will be her own rat. She bought Danger and her two sisters and the original cage with her birthday money and they were her first pets, so although I know (and she knows) that you can't just replace pets, she wants another pet of her own to love, she doesn't want a mouse as she wants (and I quote) "something that can defend itself, cos she made Danger too soft by cuddling her too much". I have explained to her that it was just one of those things and Danger was very very old but I think only time will heal this for her.


----------



## RattehChickidee (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm so sorry TDM  That must have been awful for you and your daughter


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

TDM, I am soooo sorry this has happened to you of all people!!  Pets can't be replaced, but I am sure your little girl has enough love for a pet rat!! Another excuse for you guys to shop for rodent toys!!  

RIP little mice! xx


----------



## xshellx (Oct 30, 2009)

oh my gosh. I am so very sorry hun!  That is so dreadful xxx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Sorry to hear it TDM x


----------



## Nathan91 (Aug 17, 2009)

Thats awful  I'm sorry to hear about your mice and your daughter finding them


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

sorry about your mice mate, sounds awful.. i hate to say it but i'd be more inclined to say it was one of your cats rather than wild mice in your house, the mice not harmed could easily have turned cannible afterwards rodents often do when presented with the opportunity.

apart from anything else, there would have to have been more than one wild mouse, as your girls, despite your protestations, would have fought for their territory; they are a colony and would have acted as one when danger arose, as you said you're girls are big so any wild mouse would likely be smaller, far less likely to enter a cage where unknown larger mice live. Depending on your cage any of your cats could have gotten a paw in and done the damage, one of ours, neeps, has shown its possible even with 1cm spaced bars, they don't need to get their whole paw in to do damage or keep a mouse stuck to the side of the cage for more damage.

I'd keep your remaining and future mice somewhere the cats can't get to them unsupervised.. another room with a fully closable door for instance.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Oh gosh that's awful, I'm so sorry to hear about your loss  hope your daughter will be OK. What about your hammies, are they safe?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

owieprone said:


> sorry about your mice mate, sounds awful.. i hate to say it but i'd be more inclined to say it was one of your cats rather than wild mice in your house, the mice not harmed could easily have turned cannible afterwards rodents often do when presented with the opportunity.
> 
> apart from anything else, there would have to have been more than one wild mouse, as your girls, despite your protestations, would have fought for their territory; they are a colony and would have acted as one when danger arose, as you said you're girls are big so any wild mouse would likely be smaller, far less likely to enter a cage where unknown larger mice live. Depending on your cage any of your cats could have gotten a paw in and done the damage, one of ours, neeps, has shown its possible even with 1cm spaced bars, they don't need to get their whole paw in to do damage or keep a mouse stuck to the side of the cage for more damage.
> 
> I'd keep your remaining and future mice somewhere the cats can't get to them unsupervised.. another room with a fully closable door for instance.


It has already been clarified that the cats were not responsible. 
I know Gill is really upset by the whole thing and these kind of comments only make her feel worse


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> It has already been clarified that the cats were not responsible.
> I know Gill is really upset by the whole thing and these kind of comments only make her feel worse


I was thinking the same thing


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Flissy said:


> I was thinking the same thing


Me too! Must have been awful for Gill & Lucy  x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

owieprone said:


> sorry about your mice mate, sounds awful.. i hate to say it but i'd be more inclined to say it was one of your cats rather than wild mice in your house, the mice not harmed could easily have turned cannible afterwards rodents often do when presented with the opportunity.
> 
> apart from anything else, there would have to have been more than one wild mouse, as your girls, despite your protestations, would have fought for their territory; they are a colony and would have acted as one when danger arose, as you said you're girls are big so any wild mouse would likely be smaller, far less likely to enter a cage where unknown larger mice live. Depending on your cage any of your cats could have gotten a paw in and done the damage, one of ours, neeps, has shown its possible even with 1cm spaced bars, they don't need to get their whole paw in to do damage or keep a mouse stuck to the side of the cage for more damage.
> 
> I'd keep your remaining and future mice somewhere the cats can't get to them unsupervised.. another room with a fully closable door for instance.


Thanks for trying to find a reason, I know its been going round and round my head, I have asked on a mouse forum that I am a member of and the answer keeps coming back as attack by a wild mouse, apparently it is more common than you would think. Fancy mice are bred for temperament and wild mice survive by being tough and fighting their way through life. The cats can't get their paws through the cage and its on a wide ledge so they would have had to hover to get to a mouse. I had a near miss with the cats and Danger a few months ago and I made sure they couldn't get to the cage and that all the doors had locks. The injuries done to poor Midge were too specific to have been done by a cat, there were tiny bite maks around her throat and stomach. I would not be surprised that some canabalism had been done by the cage mates but I think it was probably post mortom.


----------

